# fried fish recipe



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a good fried fish recipe for redfish, black drum, and some flounder. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

*Did this two weeks ago it truned out awesome.*

Redfish and Drum

Put some Lousiana Seasoned Fish Fry in paper grocery bag(double bag)!

Add Tony C's to taste. ( I like alot)

Drop a couple filets in the bag and shake em up.

The excess water from washing them off prior will keep the fry on the filet.

Keep your peanut oil at a steady 325 degrees.

Your good to go.

Flounder

Never Fried a flatty myself but, I saw a thread the other day that fried a whole one. You may wanna take a look.

But if you Fileted the flounder then the recipe above will work great for it too.

Let me know how it goes.:cheers::camera:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't fry redfish unless it is on the very lowest end of the slot, too coarse. For fried fish, I use a very light coat of yellow mustard on dry filets, then shake in ziplock bag with Zatarains or other good fish fry. Drop in hot grease.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

we start with Zatarain's and doctor it up with tony's,garlic powder and onion powder and any thing else that sounds good. sometimes we put a little cornmeal in it. hate to get stuck in a rut, so we change it up every so often.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

if your tired of the cornmeal southern style try this

you need 3 bowls

bowl 1 flour seasoned to taste with old bay and garlic salt and pepper
bowl 2 , 2 eggs and 1/2C milk beaten well with a dash of old bay
bowl 3 ...kikkoman panko bread crumbs (japanese style bread crumbs in asian section)

dip fish or shrimp in flour mix, then egg wash, then bread crumbs and fry

my kids and i absolutly love this as an alternative to the cornmeal 

i alternate bewteen the 2


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

for a different flavor, season your fish and cormeal with cavender's greek seasoning. it really adds and awesome flavor that is different from the others.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sit yer fish in mustard and hot sauce. 30 minutes take em out, wipe off excess sauce drop it in some corn meal, fry

It's good


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Soak your fish in buttermilk for 30 minutes - hour before coating. 

Dredge in Louisiana Seasoned Fish Fry

Cook in grease @ 375 for 4 minutes

Eat!


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

All these recipes sound great but since I left cell phone service before I had a chance to check back I came up with another recipe. I will definitely will be trying some of these in the near future since I still have a couple of bags still in the freezer.

Our recipe:

1 cup of AP flour
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons paprika
1 teaspoon of black pepper for the light weights (I would of preferred a spicy dredge but the wife demanded that I not make it too spicey for the grandparents.)
1 egg
1 12 ounce can of beer (Lonestar Light - FIL drinks this ****)

Mix all dry ingredients and egg, then slowly add beer until well mixed.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I like to mix it up some too. Ive been trying several different combos lately that are alot like the ones above. But if I dont want to take the extra time to mix one up, the Slap Yo Mama fish fry mix is pretty dang good.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Dry fillets off w/paper towel and cut them into chuncks so they're manageable. Dredge fish in yellow mustard, then dredge in seasoned bread crumbs that you get in the cannister from the grocery store. I think Progesso makes the kind I like. Its easiest to fill a paper sack with the bread crumbs. 

Fill a cast iron skillet half way with peanut oil and heat to med/med hi temp. Once the temp is right, start frying the fish. I like to cook them till they're dark brown and crunchy on the outside - usually around 5 min per side if the fillets are about an inch thick.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

**** ya'll making me hungry!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Put damp, not wet fish into,........
Cornflour, not corn meal
Cornflour, not panco bread crumbs
Cornflour, not flour
Cornflour
add salt, pepper, garlic powder & onion powder.
or any combo seasoning you like,.......
High fry
Eat & Enjoy
Thank me later


----------



## jorgea (Jun 28, 2012)

*Fried Fish Recipes*

Thanks for sharing your fry fish recipes here at http://www.2coolfishing.com


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Since I made everyone hungry...*

Here is a sandwich I made with the leftovers. Homemade tarter sauce, jalapenos, garden tomato, cheddar cheese, homemade dill pickles, deep fried redfish fillets, and marbled rye bread. Enjoy!


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

vt_fish02 said:


> All these recipes sound great but since I left cell phone service before I had a chance to check back I came up with another recipe. I will definitely will be trying some of these in the near future since I still have a couple of bags still in the freezer.
> 
> Our recipe:
> 
> ...


You are calling Lonestar Light ****?! Come on, Man! Bluebirds are great. :texasflag


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man y'all are too complicated.lol What happened to good ole corn meal and salt? I soak redfish in cheap Italian dressing for about an hour before frying. The filets come out like pure white meat and taste great. No "fishy" taste.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have heard of this slap yo mama where can you buy this at I'm in the freeport area?


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

we use zataran's lemon pepper with instant mash potatoes added in, great flavor with a lil crunch


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Just a word of warning....Slap Yo Mammma is pretty "hot", like cayenne hot. It is fine for me, but momma chewed me out for using it.....she was all set for fried trout, and it was too hot for her. I also add it to hush puppys', along with garlic and onions.

Since then, I have to make two batches, one for me, and one for her!!

Later
R3F


----------

